# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Oscillatoria sp, Anabaena constricta,  Oedogonium sp.

## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañeros esta vez he realizado una foto de libro aunque este mal que lo diga yo, como se suele decir no tengo abuela, os presento una trilogía de algas. 
Las he enumerado, también tengo que decir que aunque las he estudiado un largo tiempo puedo haberme equivocado en alguna debido a la gran cantidad de especies que existen.

1 Oscillatoria sp.
2 Anabaena constricta. 
3 Oedogonium sp. 

La foto.



Espero que os haya gustado.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Azuer (22-jun-2014),Calima (19-jun-2014),Los terrines (19-jun-2014),santy (24-jun-2014),sergi1907 (19-jun-2014)

----------


## santy

Desde luego, parece la ilustración de un libro en la que te enseñan diferentes tipos de algas, para mi perfecta y de 10. Muchas gracias.
Un saludo a todos.

----------

frfmfrfm (28-jun-2014)

----------

